# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Fraza nga komedia "Pallati 176"

## DINA

-Nje nga komedite me te arritura shqipetare eshte edhe "Pallati 176.-
Do kisha shume deshire qe nga ju te thoni ca fraza nga kjo komedi.Dhe lini nje informacin dhe mbresat qe ka patur kjo komedi ne ate kohe.
-Mua me eshte vene privilegji te te them nje nga frazat e kesaj komedie.
-<> 

                                Me respekt Dina:D :D

----------


## DEBATIKU

eshte nje nga kryeveprat e humorit shqiptar une sa  here e shoh qesh qesh qesh fraza per tu mbajtur mend:
Opopopo krushqi me Jovan Bregun
emo se e ke ne terezi ti jia fut nje tralala

----------


## Letersia 76

Fredi ,e njeh babane tend ti ..
Jo thote Fredi ku e njoh une ush eshte ai ,ku e kam pare une ate ndonjehere...........hmmmmmmm:)

----------


## cristal

ku beka dhe dashuri i biri tetos Sander mafishja.........
plaseeeeeeeeeen cokollatat edhe kendej, po mir mo kaq budallenj keta djemt e fisit tone kaq budallenj........
a drejtor a drejtor o te bej krushk o plas ne vend..........
te puth elsa.........he mo te pelqen........ca me pelqen o ca me pelqen,keshtu ne korrespondenc te puth gjithe diten une........
me ke po rrije aty te keqen xhaxhi.........me nje shoqe....shoqe me patallona....a te keqen haxhi
teto si je teto........mire je?!..........uaaaaaaaaa mire goxha mire
P.S:Dina rrofsh qe na kujtove pall.176

----------


## Nuska

Vani: degjo mungojne nja 500 lek nga rroga se isha me Sheshon ne 15 katshi...si hengri mire e mire me tha: keto pune nuk behen shoku Vani  tha, po hajde na bli e nga nje kafe tani dhe te ikim. Marjeta: Po pse o i uruar edhe kafete ti i pagove? Vani: Jo kafete i pagoi vete per koken tende, bar miu me pikatore...!!!

Vani: Ore, ku ma ka me put'ane kjo studentja?... Ku i punon i jati??

----------


## BUJAR

Pallati 176 eshte Komedia me e realizuar  Dina.Po them dhe une nje fraze.
" Na merri keto se kame bere pazarin sote po shiko se ato vezet jane ca si te buta vete"

----------


## DINA

-Te nderuar antare te forumit sa me shume fraza nga kjo kryeveper komediane shqiptare ,qe te arime  te permbledhim te gjitha frazat qe do themi dhe te krijohet <>ne kete forum nga ju dhe une.
-Dhe do kisha shume deshire qe Moderatoret e kesaj forumi ne fund te frazave qe do themi te bashkangjiti te gjithe keto fraza me emrat perkates se kush e kathene dhe te krijohet si nje komedi e jetuar ne kete forum.
-Po e them edhe nje tjeter fraze
-''''''Ckemi te keqen xhaxhi me ke ishe 
-Me nje shoqe 
-Shoqe me pantallona eeeeeee""""

                  me respekt Dina

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## Erdeta. B

.....ndresa per mua, e di ca ka thene per mua? Qe paskam qene nje here e fejuar po me paska lene i fejuari nga frika se mos e hanjaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

----------


## BUJAR

Ja dhe nje fraze tjeter nga kryevepra e komedis Shqiptare
"Plasen cokollatat edhe ketej, po mire more po kaq budallenj ju djemt e fisit tone.I hane mo i hane mire jane nga dhembet'
     Dina sa per ate sygjerimin qe u ke bere moderatorve jame plotesisht dakort.
     Me respekt Bujari.

----------


## Nuska

-Elsa do te fejohesh ti te keqen babi?
-Eheee
-E te keqen babi te keqen...

Marjeta: -Une po shkoj e po i them Nikos, tet vellai, per keto allishverishe qe po beni.
Teto Rita:- Uaaa Vani , do i thote Nikos.
Vani:- Degjo se po i the Nikos, te sjell jot'eme pas dore ketu pastaj... :))

----------


## Erdeta. B

"C'sinema mo c'sinema!!!
Po pazarin kush do e beje ketu, une e krushku do e bejme?"

----------


## bjondina

-Me fal o Vani po ajo leter ishte tamam per ty.
-Kesaj i thone t'ja besh vetes bam.



-Moj kusherire si i parruar dukem moj ti jap nje tegel?
-T'ja japesh mor e te me behesh si pellumb se keto pune keshtu e duan.

-Me thone Jovan Nuci Bregu mua dua nuse me rroge ne shtepi.

----------


## BlondiE_18

moj irenke po ti cke qe te djeg miza me te keqen xhaxhi...ja sandri e degjoj dhe se vuri ujt ne zgjar me keto gaxhi-vixhi ketej .........
apo ska edhe nje moter nje rita o neneeee oo neneeeee ....hihihihih ika tani pjesa 2 vazhdon neser...:p

----------


## DINA

VANI-PO PUNOHET NE SHTEPINE TONE 
VANI-PUNOHET NE SHTEPINE TONE
VANI-VINJA UNE DHE I FUTESHA ME THEMELI KETYRE PUNEVE
VANI-DO ME LESH TE VE
MARJETA-U PIKA BURRIT

----------


## DINA

-PSE NUK DINI GJE CFAR KA NDODHUR
-JO NE NUK DIME GJE
VANI-MOS KA NDODHUR GJE NGA NDERMARJA AMANI

                         ME RESPEKT DINA

----------


## BUJAR

Me ke me ate djalin ati skandalozit ketu poshte more .Jo more keshtu eshte alamet kallepi koka ne tavan i del.

----------


## peshkatari

Vani- Tju a  them keshtu me ndergjegje te paster si i thone 
          Ate letren poshte deres ua kam hedhur une.
          Thash ta provonja njehere nga keto anonimerat se nuk e kisha provuar ndonjehere.

Kusherira- Pse ju jeni drejtori i Sandrit
Liria- Po moj shoqe ne jemi.

Irena - Une mendonja se ti Sadri nuk dinje nga keto gjera.
Sandri - Per keto gjera jam, i tmershem une i llahtarshem.

----------


## DINA

PIRIKLIU-PO JA SIC E THOTE EDHE AJO KENGA E FESTIVALIT
ELSA-O BA <>

----------


## shigjeta

Ah, "pallati .." nuk do vdesi kurre :)
Ja disa te tjera:
Vani - Se me vjen dhe keq per te, se me shume ne shtepine e tij eshte rritur, se ne timen. 

-Se nuk duan dhe nuse do si do, si puna jote qe jeni gjashte femije, cne ty moj cne ty..

-C'te te them, bjonde..po me leshe te verdhe ama.

-U tregua me mende burri i botes, jo si xha Theo, qe ngarkoi mushkat per ne Shishtufin.

-Apo si thote ajo nusja e madhe: Vetem mos me ardhte ajo kunata e vogel, vetem mos me ardhte se po si lashe vetem tavane e dysheme, mos me thone ashtu ne emer.. si e ka ajo...Ksanthipi a Krisalgji..

Rita- Po he mo dhe per kete ke shkruar leter ti
Vani- Sa kam shkruar une, nuk ka shkruar gjithe ndermarja se po mos e shikoja me ngjyra une, dilte bardh e zi.

- E Vali po me kerkon se mos me kerkon djalli 

Marjeta- Po he mo c'u bere?
Vani- Po ja kisha humbur rrugen e me mori nje xhaxhi polici per dore...se mos u bere merak ti e erdhe te me kerkoje.

Nejse, nejse se nuk ka fund "Pallati" e cdo shprehje eshte e goditur. Del njeri "kondra" :)

----------

